# Croceht Finger Saver (use for knitting to)!



## cuisinier3 (Dec 4, 2017)

Saw this on Pinterest this morning and thought I would share it, as I've not seen anything like it during my time on KP.

And while it shows it being used for crochet, I realized that this could/would be very helpful with my Continental/Combined knitting tension. Nowadays I don't do much English knitting, so I'm not sure how useful it might be (unless you're a flicker), but I'm definitely going to make one & give it a try.

The only thing I can't figure out is what the 1/2 75 MM hook means, so maybe somebody here can figure it out and enlighten me!


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow, I'll have to try that; thanks. I bought a plastic one but it was too tight on my finger.
Hook looks like 7 Steel.
https://www.crochetmagazine.com/hook_sizes.php


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks as though it’s one x2.75 mm hook.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

I’m interpreting it to be 1 (one) 2.75 MM hook. The punctuation in the instructions could be better.

Cute idea. I’d like to see it “in action” because I’m having trouble visualizing why it’s needed.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I don’t understand what it’s purpose is. What is it saving your finger from?


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I could use a small one on my pinkie finger to tension the yarn... would have to try it to see if it worked.
I can imagine using them for color work... will have to try that also. I knit continental, so perhaps I could use it on each finger. LOL


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

targa416 said:


> I'd like to see it "in action" because I'm having trouble visualizing why it's needed.


To help keep the yarn gliding in the right place on your finger. I bought the plastic finger guide because in the summer when it's too hot in the house the yarn won't glide correctly. I use a bandaid sometimes but when it gets hot enough the bandaid won't stay on my finger.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

littlebunny said:


> To help keep the yarn gliding in the right place on your finger. I bought the plastic finger guide because in the summer when it's too hot in the house the yarn won't glide correctly. I use a bandaid sometimes but when it gets hot enough the bandaid won't stay on my finger.


Thank you for the explanation. Unfortunately I still can't imagine this problem. Do you mean the yarn gets stuck because your hands are sweaty?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cuisinier3 said:


> Saw this on Pinterest this morning and thought I would share it, as I've not seen anything like it during my time on KP.
> 
> And while it shows it being used for crochet, I realized that this could/would be very helpful with my Continental/Combined knitting tension. Nowadays I don't do much English knitting, so I'm not sure how useful it might be (unless you're a flicker), but I'm definitely going to make one & give it a try.
> 
> The only thing I can't figure out is what the 1/2 75 MM hook means, so maybe somebody here can figure it out and enlighten me!


I have something like that, only done in knit, meant to hold a cable needle.


----------



## babyrose (Sep 9, 2016)

JTM said:


> I have something like that, only done in knit, meant to hold a cable needle.


I was about to say the same thing. I knitted it with a scrap of sock yarn.


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

That same finger saver project is on YouTube. Actually, I've seen a couple of them there. . .


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

very interesting!


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

This is worth a try, I think it will take longer to find where I put the DMC floss than it will to make the thing.
I dislocated my left forefinger (PIP) when I was in my 30s, half a lifetime ago. It recovered well enough that I can play my guitars and viola, but I have an awkward time keeping the yarn in place on that finger when I knit, and some of my knitting movements are a bit unique with that hand. This might help take some of the stress away.


----------



## babyrose (Sep 9, 2016)

MoCoop said:


> This is worth a try, I think it will take longer to find where I put the DMC floss than it will to make the thing.
> I dislocated my left forefinger (PIP) when I was in my 30s, half a lifetime ago. It recovered well enough that I can play my guitars and viola, but I have an awkward time keeping the yarn in place on that finger when I knit, and some of my knitting movements are a bit unique with that hand. This might help take some of the stress away.


Use sock yarn or any lace/baby/fingering yarn.


----------



## crochetnquiltinggranny (Aug 2, 2019)

It also helps protect from yarn burn when you are crocheting or knitting for long periods of time. Especially if you are one who crochets tightly.


----------



## la7deonce (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

targa416 said:


> Thank you for the explanation. Unfortunately I still can't imagine this problem. Do you mean the yarn gets stuck because your hands are sweaty?


Maybe it's to keep your finger from getting irritated from the yarn? I do a combination of English/flicking and not Continental, and I've never had that problem. I've been knitting/crocheting for a very long time and never run into a problem with fingers getting irritated. "I" get irritated, but not my fingers! lol


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

MoCoop said:


> This is worth a try, I think it will take longer to find where I put the DMC floss than it will to make the thing.
> I dislocated my left forefinger (PIP) when I was in my 30s, half a lifetime ago. It recovered well enough that I can play my guitars and viola, but I have an awkward time keeping the yarn in place on that finger when I knit, and some of my knitting movements are a bit unique with that hand. This might help take some of the stress away.


Try to learn Portuguese knitting...you use your thumb instead of index finger. As with anything, it takes practice, but I like it.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Very clever. Thanks


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

When I Crochet with thread, a lot, Snowflakes especially, I get a groove in the finger the thread runs over, I use tape to prevent it from actually cutting into the skin. Maybe one of these made with single Crochet thread would be a good idea to protect not necessarily guide.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

I’ve made a few and use them, it keeps the yarn from rubbing. Also, used in double knitting to separate the two yarns.


----------



## cuisinier3 (Dec 4, 2017)

I''m so glad that people have found this post to be of some use. I feel that I've finally been able to contribute something to KP after everything I've gained from being in the shadows.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Might be worth a try, shouldn't take long to make something....I have a metal ring thing but it's way to big for my hands


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I can see the benefit in some cases, like using fine thread, for having something to protect the finger holding it but am I the only one who thinks that having my yarn trapped and the ring attached until the yarn is cut is a problem? I don't like having my yarn run through a hole in something that doesn't allow me to remove it without cutting either. It's probably just me.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Good idea thank you.


----------



## sandic2 (Apr 27, 2019)

some yarns irritate your skin and this is used to prevent that and keep a steady tension


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

GrandmaSuzy said:


> Maybe it's to keep your finger from getting irritated from the yarn? I do a combination of English/flicking and not Continental, and I've never had that problem. I've been knitting/crocheting for a very long time and never run into a problem with fingers getting irritated. "I" get irritated, but not my fingers! lol


Ha ha! Same here, on all counts. I knit continental.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I can see the benefit in some cases, like using fine thread, for having something to protect the finger holding it but am I the only one who thinks that having my yarn trapped and the ring attached until the yarn is cut is a problem? I don't like having my yarn run through a hole in something that doesn't allow me to remove it without cutting either. It's probably just me.


It's not just you.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

cuisinier3 said:


> I''m so glad that people have found this post to be of some use. I feel that I've finally been able to contribute something to KP after everything I've gained from being in the shadows.


hug, thank you


----------

